# Dilute juice nic content



## Spongebob (22/11/19)

Hiya, if i have an 18mg 50/50 ratio juice 10 ml, that i want to dilute to 9mg, do i just add 5ml vg and 5ml pg? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/11/19)

Yes, but you'll lose a lot of flavour.

Edit: sorry for the disagree rating. Must have done it by accident!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/19)

Spongebob said:


> Hiya, if i have an 18mg 50/50 ratio juice 10 ml, that i want to dilute to 9mg, do i just add 5ml vg and 5ml pg?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It will be near enough, but as @Chickenstrip said you may lose a lot of flavour. I’ve done it with a couple of 12 mg commercial juices as the nic even at 6 gives me a rush, but then add about 1 to 2% of the main profile flavour as well to compensate, it will take some playing around to get the correct level but at least you don’t sit with something you can’t use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Stillwaters (23/11/19)

The easiest way to dilute an 18mg juice to 9mg without losing flavour is to mix the 18mg with an equal amount of the same juice at 0mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (23/11/19)

Didn't Twisp have something you can add without compromising flavour???
Not sure @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari please advise on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/19)

Spongebob said:


> Hiya, if i have an 18mg 50/50 ratio juice 10 ml, that i want to dilute to 9mg, do i just add 5ml vg and 5ml pg?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



@Spongebob , I agree with @Stillwaters , the best is to mix it with the same juice at 0mg. 

But if you dont have that you need to add 10ml of PG/VG. You are right, 5ml VG and 5ml PG will keep your PG/VG ratio at 50/50 but your nic will go down to 9mg

Yes, the flavour will decrease, but depending on the juice and the device you vape it in that may not be a problem. 

I do this quite a lot with some of my ADVs to good effect and it doesnt detract much from the vape or flavour. One also gets used to a milder flavour over time and it still works well for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/11/19)

Resistance said:


> Didn't Twisp have something you can add without compromising flavour???
> Not sure @HPBotha , @Mic Lazzari please advise on this


Yes. We had a product called Twisp Plus ... it was basically just the plain PG/VG mixture that you could use to dilute your liquid. We don't sell it anymore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

